# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Schöckel moschn!

## mario

Der wetterbericht sagt überall regen an,da werma halt mal wieder a monatskarte am schöckel schnappen!!

no wer dabei??

----------


## mankra

Rendiert sich nicht:
Dieses WE ist offen, wobei sich Maribor ansagen würde, die Strecke vorm Rennen anzusehen.
Nächstes WE 24h. Rennen
Darauffolgenden Maribor
Darauffolgenden Windisch+Eurobike
Darauffolgenden Tirol
Darauffolgenden Tirol und Maribor WC
Darauffolgenden Semmering

----------


## mario

i ch hab übernächste woche urlaub und kann auch so hier und da unter da woche rauffahrn!!!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

mario, i würde gern schöckln! schöckln macht sexy und einen schlanken fuss!

----------


## roadrunner82

> Der wetterbericht sagt überall regen an,da werma halt mal wieder a monatskarte am schöckel schnappen!!
> 
> no wer dabei??


Meine geht noch bis 24.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

für alles dies ned wissen: Monatskarte is wieder teuer geworden! weiss jetzt nicht genau.......wie ich letztes monat meine karte gekauft habe, hat der lifter gesagt, dass es ab morgen teurer würde.......nur zur info

----------


## roadrunner82

42,60 und ein paar Euro Kaution für die Chipkarte.

----------


## kullerkeks

ja allo erstmal......

mol schaugn schökl waere mol wieder ein spaß....jajaaaaa
oba i hob keine ahnung wie i do ume kummen soll.....

komman in maribor de wc streckn schon foahn??

a tuttaaaaa

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@keks

jo sicherlich.....schaut vorbei! schöckl mocht wie gesagt sechsy!

----------


## mario

können scho aber is angeblich total verwachsen und so

----------


## mankra

Schöckl heb ich mir fürn Herbst auf, wenn alles andere zu hat.
Ich möcht mir Maribor auch die Rennstrecke morgen anschauen, zum Rennen ist es nimmer lang.

----------


## kullerkeks

wyatt erb du homoooo!!!

----------


## mario

> Schöckl heb ich mir fürn Herbst auf, wenn alles andere zu hat.
> Ich möcht mir Maribor auch die Rennstrecke morgen anschauen, zum Rennen ist es nimmer lang.



ja 2 wochen war jez amal irgendwer unten?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@keks 
na, olta.......bin nur metro-sechsuell.........wie da Beckham

----------


## kullerkeks

> @keks
> 
> na, olta.......bin nur metro-sechsuell.........wie da Beckham


hehe jo noch besse(x)r......

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

pretty damn dirty.....sonst gehts gut, Gatschreifen sind ka schlechte idee

----------


## gilledelatourette

war heut auch oben..   bis auf die nord geht alles super zum fahren !
gatschreifen sei dank..

was blöd is ..  heut war die polizei oben und hat ausweise verlangt ..  
laut denen darf am schöckl net mehr gefahren werden ! (auch net auf da permanenten)
es gibt am schöckl keine mtb strecken.. 
sie ham gmeint sie verstehens auch net, aber es gehen so viele anrufe ein und sie abmahnen müssen und bei wiederholung ne anzeige schreiben müssen  :Rolleyes: 
sie haben uns dann aber noch fahren lassen weils eingsehn habn dass ma vo weit herkommt und wir net nach a stund wieder den heimweg antreten werden..

----------


## mankra

Das zeigt, daß nicht wirklich etwas in der Hand haben und zumindest die Nordschleife oben ist durch die Alpentour eine offiz. MTB Strecke. Da gibts keine Unterscheidung zwischen CC und DH Fahrer.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> war heut auch oben..   bis auf die nord geht alles super zum fahren !
> gatschreifen sei dank..
> 
> was blöd is ..  heut war die polizei oben und hat ausweise verlangt ..  
> laut denen darf am schöckl net mehr gefahren werden ! (auch net auf da permanenten)
> es gibt am schöckl keine mtb strecken.. 
> sie ham gmeint sie verstehens auch net, aber es gehen so viele anrufe ein und sie abmahnen müssen und bei wiederholung ne anzeige schreiben müssen 
> sie haben uns dann aber noch fahren lassen weils eingsehn habn dass ma vo weit herkommt und wir net nach a stund wieder den heimweg antreten werden..


habs nur gehört. anscheinend hat's wiedermal was gegeben. wahrscheinlich ist wieder irgendwer den 21er gefahren. das ganz macht die Sache für die neuen Strecken nicht leichter....

----------


## scratchrider

Wär demnächst mal wieder jemand am Schöckel?Is der thread noch aktuel oder darf man am schöckel überhaupt nicht mehr fahren???LGkev

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

frag den Gö....   :-)

Überhaupt ist es jetzt recht ruhig geworden - wie schauts denn aus am Schöckl? 
Hat sich was getan?
Is was hergerichtet worden?

----------


## dergö!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/160900727294498/

...schaut bitte in die FB-Gruppe, die ist aktuell...und ja, man darf fahren, die Polizei-Sache ist schon mehr als ein Jahr her und die aktuell offizielle Strecke ist auch beschildert...

LG, Gö!

----------


## FLo33

Is aber ziemlich blöd, wenn man nicht auf dem Fratzenbuch ist.

Nachdem es sich um eine Information handelt, mit der mehr als eine Person was anfangen könn(t)en, wär es doch auch sinnvoll, diese auch hier in einem öffentlichen und dem Zweck gewidmetem Forum zu veröffentlichen.

Also Gö, bitte Infos auch hier posten, danke

----------


## scratchrider

So, gerade vom Schöckel zurückgekommen,
und ich muss sagen es war super zum Fahren bis auf wenige kleine abschnitte.
Aber der Schöckel hat seinem Namen wieder mal ehre gemacht.
Ziemlich komplizierte strecke, aber eins gibts und zwar die freeride Strecke is doch eher ne DH -Strecke also 
wirkliches Freeride feeling hat man da nicht.
Trozdem sind die Strecken super geworden,
Danke an Alle die daran gearbeitet haben und an die die das ermöglicht haben.

Lg
kev

----------

